# Camera for parents =< 10K.



## gemini90 (Jan 21, 2015)

Should give clear sharp pictures during day and night with ease of use. Any brand would do. Video recording of decent quality required. And should I buy from online sites or not due to warranty issues? Don't want unpleasant surprises down the road.


----------



## nac (Jan 21, 2015)

Check Nikon S6xxx seris, WX series from Sony. Probably the best you can get for 10k.


----------



## $hadow (Jan 22, 2015)

Sony WX series for easier controls.


----------



## gemini90 (Jan 22, 2015)

Yeah Sony WX80 it is then. Thanks for the advice.


----------

